# Frage zur Partitionierug



## xunnamedx (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich habe gerade nur eine Partition und da ist Windows drauf, nun will ich mir als zweites System Gentoo holen. Kann ich von der Windows Partition mit fdisk ein Stück abknapsen und das für meine 3 Linux Partitionen benutzen oder wie kann ich das realsisieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2005)

Mit fdisk kannst Du Partitionen nicht resizen, aber mit parted.


----------



## xunnamedx (21. Juni 2005)

Ok, Danke aber noch ne Frage klingt vielleichtn bischen unbeholfen aber weiss eigentlich irgend ein normal sterblicher wie er seinen Kernel Perfekt konfiguriert?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2005)

Naja, den Kernel so zu kompilieren, dass das drin ist was man braucht, aber kein ueberfluessiger Kram ist nicht grad einfach. Man muss eine Menge ueber seine Hardware wissen, da nicht ueberall steht, der und der Treiber ist fuer die und die Soundkarte, sondern eher der Chipname genannt wird.
Allgemein ist einem das kleine Programm *lspci* sehr behilflich dabei den Kernel richtig zu konfigurieren.


----------



## xunnamedx (21. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mein Kernel nach der Gentoo Anleitung Konfiguriert das lief grafisch ab dort konnte man nichtmal die ganze Hardware angeben ?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2005)

Mit welchem Befehl wurde die Config denn gestartet.
Der normale Weg ist ueber *make menuconfig* oder *make xconfig*.


----------



## xunnamedx (21. Juni 2005)

Der Anleitung nach hab ich die Konfiguration mit menuconfig gestartet und naja ich sagmal man konnte nur begrenzt Einstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. Juni 2005)

Normal kannst Du mittels make menuconfig den gesamten Kernel konfigurieren, und Du hast wirklich 'nen riesen Haufen Einstellungen dort.


----------



## xunnamedx (21. Juni 2005)

Ich habe so ziemlich alles durchgeschaut aber ich finde kaum Hardware spezifische Einstellungen mhm naja solangsam sollte ich mich mal an die Installation machen griege aber mein  nicht hoch


----------

